# error message with vagrant using freebsd11.0



## newbie987 (Jul 5, 2019)

hello I'm having a problem with the installation of vagrant on FreeBSD 11.0 I've tried everything from removing the port (which I tried and didn't work) to reinstalling vagrant here is the problem I have:

```
/usr/local/lib/ruby/site_ruby/2.4/rubygems/dependency.rb:312:in `to_specs': Could not find 'i18n' (>= 1.1.1) - did find: [i18n-1.0.0] (Gem::MissingSpecVersionError)
Checked in 'GEM_PATH=/home/newbie/.gem/ruby/2.4:/usr/local/lib/ruby/gems/2.4', execute `gem env` for more information
    from /usr/local/lib/ruby/site_ruby/2.4/rubygems/specification.rb:1469:in `block in activate_dependencies'
    from /usr/local/lib/ruby/site_ruby/2.4/rubygems/specification.rb:1458:in `each'
    from /usr/local/lib/ruby/site_ruby/2.4/rubygems/specification.rb:1458:in `activate_dependencies'
    from /usr/local/lib/ruby/site_ruby/2.4/rubygems/specification.rb:1440:in `activate'
    from /usr/local/lib/ruby/site_ruby/2.4/rubygems.rb:310:in `block in activate_bin_path'
    from /usr/local/lib/ruby/site_ruby/2.4/rubygems.rb:309:in `synchronize'
    from /usr/local/lib/ruby/site_ruby/2.4/rubygems.rb:309:in `activate_bin_path'
    from /usr/local/bin/vagrant:23:in `<main>'
$
```
I'm new to this and need help my question is do I try again to reinstall (did that twice) or try to upgrade vagrant  please help thank you.


----------



## SirDice (Jul 5, 2019)

FreeBSD 11.0 has been End-of-Life since November 2017 and is not supported any more. Use a _supported_ version.

Topics about unsupported FreeBSD versions








						Unsupported FreeBSD Releases
					

FreeBSD is an operating system used to power modern servers, desktops, and embedded platforms.




					www.freebsd.org


----------

